# My feral pigeon just died....



## blonderocker (Oct 19, 2005)

I found this pigeon by my steps downstairs about one week ago..took him up to my balcony...he was very healthy and ate birdseed and drank water and had his own little bed..he could fly cause we saw him then he came back..I guess he liked it here..he was staring to tilt his head and have minor convulsions..this morning he was on the ground and I held him in a dish towel close to my chest to keep him warm and stable...he died about 30 mins. later...anyone know why they do that neck twisting thing and lose control of their muscels?? Any answers would make me feel better..thanks...


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hello and welcome to Pigeons.com

I'm so sorry to hear this feral pigeon you rescued has died.

Often pigeons will try to hide their illness so as not to look vulnerable to a predator attack, that is just an instinct they are born with, also Paratyphoid is a disease which does not show outward symptoms until the bird dies. 

It is also possible the bird may have been poisoned, or had a neurological disease like PMV, you can get info in detail on the following thread:

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showthread.php?t=12248


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

blonderocker said:


> I found this pigeon by my steps downstairs about one week ago..took him up to my balcony...he was very healthy and ate birdseed and drank water and had his own little bed..he could fly cause we saw him then he came back..I guess he liked it here..he was staring to tilt his head and have minor convulsions..this morning he was on the ground and I held him in a dish towel close to my chest to keep him warm and stable...he died about 30 mins. later...anyone know why they do that neck twisting thing and lose control of their muscels?? Any answers would make me feel better..thanks...


Hello Blonderocker,

It looks like he contracted a pigeon sickness called PMV, or Paramyxovirus.This virus spreads by direct contact from bird to bird or indirectly through the pathegen bearing dust. 

The first sign of this disease is increased water intake, and watery droppings,soon the central nervous syestem ia attacked. Disorders like paralysis, torsion of the neck, increased timidity and twisting movements of the body, including twisting of the neck will prevail. The infection can be treated and brought under control if caught in the early stages. 

With not knowing the symtoms, there was nothing you could do but provide him safety and confort in his passing, and at least you provided him a last meal, and a safe place to pass with dignity, and I thank you for that. 

Here is a link that you can click on that will tell you more about this virus:

http://www.epah.net/birds/Paramyxovirus.html


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

It does sound to me more like Paratyphoid than PMV, simply because of the sudden onset of the symptoms and passing away so quickly afterwards.

It could, as has been mentioned, possibly be ingestion of a poison if he was flying about and picked something up elsewhere than your balcony.

Sorry you had to have that experience 

John


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

I am so sorry your little friend died.
Thank you for being there for him.

Reti


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

So sorry for your loss. Seems like he recognized the safe haven you provided. Thank you for providing him comfort as he died.


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Hi blonderocker,

I'm so sorry to hear about your feral friend. They can steal your heart very quickly and it's very hard to watch them suffer and not be able to help. Thanks for giving him a safe place to call home and being there for him.

fp


----------



## badbird (Aug 15, 2005)

the SAME thing happened to me last week.

found a bird... looked starving or needy.... seemed sickly though and soon died. it looked reallly really old though. you know how a really old human looks compared to a young one... thats how the bird i found was compared to my bird. i think it was just his time. but sorry to hear about your feral.


----------

